# Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019



## chef (20. September 2018)

Bericht: Slowakei - eine Woche Angelurlaub
Das wird kein Angelbericht im eigentlichem Sinn, sondern eher allgemeine Tips und Infos die wie während unserem Urlaub gesammelt haben.






Anfang September; dieses mal gings in die Slowakei. Slowakei? Ja Slowakei, nicht Slowenien! Die Slowakei ist ein kleines Land in Mitteleuropa mit etwa 7 Mio Einwohnern, ehemaliger Teil der Tschechoslowakei, Teil der EU-Währungsunion. Hauptstadt ist Bratislava mit rund 400 000 Einwohnern. Bekannt dürfte die Slowakei evtl einigen Sportinteressierten sein, 2002 war man Eishockeyweltmeister, der Fussballer Marek Mintal ist beim 1. FCN eine Legende und auch die alpinen Skifahrerinnen Veronika Velez-Zuzulová und Petra Vlhova dürften dem ein oder anderen bekannt sein. Ansonsten hat man evtl schon einmal was von der Zipser Burg oder dem kleinsten Hochgebirge der Welt,  der Hohen Tatra gehört. 
Auf den ersten Blick hat die Slowakei nicht besonders viele interessante Gewässer. Aber das täuscht. Durch die vielen Gebirge(grosse Fatra, kleine Fatra, niedere Tatra, hohe Tatra,...) fliessen viele idyllische, scheinbar unberührte Bäche und Flüsse der Forellenregion. Auch Huchen sollen hier noch vorkommen. Grösster Fluss des Landes ist die Donau, die  rund 172km durchs Land fliesst. Andere grosse Flüsse sind zB der Hron, die Vah oder die Morava. Es gibt auch ein paar grössere Stauseen. Der Orava Stausee ist mit über 32 qkm der Grösste . Auch der Liptauer See, Zemplínska šírava und der Velka Domasa Stausee sind mit 14 bis 30 qkm eindrucksvolle Gewässer. Und an letzteren, ganz im Osten des Landes, nahe der ukrainischen Grenze hat es uns verschlagen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ve%C4%BEk%C3%A1_Doma%C5%A1a

Am Velka Domasa See wurde auch 2016 der slowakische Rekordwels mit 2,64m gefangen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRqCcgDPTNo
Desweiteren soll es dort viel Weissfisch, Karpfen und Zander geben. Informationen zu Angellizens, Gegebenheiten vor Ort, Unterkünften, Preisen, …  waren im Netz nur schwer zu finden und schon garnicht auf deutsch. Aber genau sowas reizt mich, Angelpuffs, betreutes Fischen oder ähnliches sind nichts für mich. Also Zeug gepackt und rein ins Abenteuer!

Am 08.09.2018 um 08.00h früh starteten also zwei unerschrockene Angler in Weiden in der Oberpfalz die rund 850 km lange Reise Richtung Osten. Wir waren mit meinem Opel Vivaro Camper unterwegs, hatten zusätzlich noch ein Zelt dabei sowie ein 2,70m Schlauchboot mit E Motor und 2 Batterien. Unsere Reise führte uns auf wenig befahrenen Autobahnen in Tschechien über Pilsen, Prag und Brünn. Nach Brünn war dann Schluss mit Highway und es ging rund 100km auf Landstrassen durch einen Ausläufer der Beskiden in die Slowakei. Das ist eine ziemliche Gurkerei durch etliche Käffer , über Hügel und Berge und durch diverse Baustellenabschnitte. Durchschnittstempo 60 km/h .
Grenzkontrollen gibt es nicht mehr, alles EU. Man braucht aber für beide Länder eine Autobahnvignette, die Tschechische an der Tanke zum Kleben, die Slowakische ist eine E Vignette:
https://eznamka.sk/selfcare/purchase

Auf slowakischer Seite kommt man bei der Stadt Trencin  dann wieder auf die Autobahn. Dann gehts relativ flott über Zilina, Martin nach Ruzumberok. Dort ist dann erstmal wieder schluss mit Highway und man tuckelt wieder gemütlich auf der Landstrasse dahin. Landschaftlich ein Traum . Prarallel zur Vah(Waag) gehts durch die Fatra und mittig durch die hohe Tatra/ niedere Tatra. Bei Liptovsky Mikulas fährt man dann etliche Km am "Liptauer Meer" entlang, kann den grössten sk Skiort "Jasna"sehen und hat einen Blick auf die Gipfel der Hohen Tatra die bis knapp 2700m in den Himmel ragen. 
https://www.jasna.sk/de/
Ab dort ist dann auch wieder Autobahn, teils nagelneu mit Tunneln mit bis zu 5km Länge die überPoprad dann weiter nach Presov( 3. grösste Stadt) führt. Die letzten 50 km dann nochmal Landstrasse und nach ziemlich genau 9 Std waren wir endlich da.


----------



## chef (20. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Als Anlaufpunkt hatten wir uns den Campingplatz in Tisava ausgesucht und es sollte sich als gute Wahl herausstellen.
http://www.domasakemp.sk/
Als wir Samstag abend ankamen war auf dem knapp Fussballfeld grossen Platz noch einiges los, dieser leerte sich aber am Sonntag bis auf 5 Personen. Fast alles Slowaken, ein paar Tschechen, ein rumänisches Anglerehepaar ; gelegentlich kamen ein paar französische Rentner in scheinbar überdimensionierten Wohnmobilen für einen nächtlichen Zwischenstopp vorbei. Während der Woche waren wir mit den Rumänen meistens allein am Platz.









Der Platz grenzt direkt am Seeufer, hat 2(?) Ferienwohnungen, 6 „Chatas“(Holzhütten), ein paar Stellplätze mit Strom u Wasser für Wohnwagen/-mobile und etliche Zeltplätze. Es gibt Gemeinschaftsduschen und Wc`s, sogar einen Küchenraum mit Gasherd und Kühlschrank für die Allgemeinheit. Fürs Warmduschen musste man sich Marken kaufen, 4 min = 1 Euro…
Ansonsten haben wir für 2 Personen, 1 Wohnmobil, 1 Zelt und Strom 13 Eur am Tag bezahlt. Es ist auch ein kleiner Lebensmittelladen und eine Kneipe/Restaurant dabei, die hatten allerdings nur am Ankunftswochenende noch offen, danach war wegen Nebensaisen geschlossen. Preise in der Kneipe: Bier: 1,20 Euro, Suppe: 1,50 Euro, slowakische Kartoffelnockerln mit Schafskäse(„Haluski“): 4 Eur. Sehr nett!


----------



## chef (20. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

In den nächsten Tagen gehts weiter. Hoffe es besteht Interesse?


----------



## nostradamus (20. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Geil! Bitte mach weiter! 


Danke
Mario


----------



## mefofänger (20. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

gerne mehr#6:m


----------



## chef (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Zum offiziellen Angeln an slowakischen Verbandsgewässern braucht man 2 Dinge: Einen slowakischen Angelschein und eine Erlaubniskarte für das entsprechende Gewässer. Unsere Infos aus dem Netz sagten, dass man den Schein im Rathaus der nächsten Verwaltungsstadt und die Erlaubniskarte in Angelgeschäften oder bei bestimmten Personen erwerben kann. Vor Ort waren wir am Sonntag zufällig in einer Pension nahe des Campingplatzes, welche mit einem „Potraviny“ - Schild (Lebensmittelgeschäft) uns zum Einkehren brachte. Drinnen sah ich dann Schilder mit „Rybarsky Listok“(Fischereischein). Und, welch ein Glück, dort konnte man gleich beide Scheine erwerben.
Slowakischer Fischereischein : 1,50 Euro
Gewässerkarte Velka Domasa für 1 Woche: 80 Euro
Tageskarte ist mit 20 Euro ziemlicher Wucher. Wir nahmen die Wochenvariante, die mit 81,50 Euro für 7 Tage dann eigentlich wieder im Rahmen war. Bootsfahren, Bootsangeln,24h (inkl Nacht)-Fischen(Juli, August, September, sonst gibt’s Einschränkungen>siehe Erlaubnisschein). Dort stehen  die Schonzeiten und -Maße, sowie sonstige Einschränkungen auch in Englisch. Auch lebende Köderfische sind zuslässig. Wir hatten vorsichtshalber schonmal 22 Giebel in einem Fass mit Pumpe mitgenommen und diese dann am See in einem 4m Setzkescher gehältert.


----------



## MikeHawk (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Richtig klasse! Und mal ein frischer Wind im Gegensatz zu den immer selben, Ebro, Rügen bla bla.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Super Bericht. Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Köfi83 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Ja :k bitte weiter machen.#6


----------



## Henri1965 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Moin
Super, mach weiter hau auf die Tasten.
Gruß


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Prima, mal ein Bericht aus einer ganz andren Ecke.#6


----------



## tocarp (23. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Servus Chef, Super Beitrag. Wirklich mal was anderes.Kann es gar nicht abwarten.bis es weitergeht. Viele Grüsse


----------



## chef (25. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Unser Zielfisch war ja der Wels. Also starteten wir am Sonntag Abend am Ufer des Campingplatzes. 2 x Bojenmontage, 2 x Steinmontage. 2 Köder in ca 2,5m und 2 in ca 4-5m tiefen Wasser angeboten. Jeweils einen lebenden Giebel um die 20 cm. Der See hatte zu der Zeit ca 3m weniger Wasser, das heisst man konnte an flach abfallenden Stellen bis zu 50m weit hinein laufen, bis man ans Wasser kam. So war es bei uns am Campingstrand, demzufolge waren auch die eigentlichen Kanten nicht allzuweit draussen. Mussten max 100m rausspannen. 




Die ersten beiden Nächte wurde es verdammt kalt, ca 8 Grad und ein eisiger Wind. Da bis 00.00h keine Aktion zu verzeichnen war, brachen wir ab, schleppten unser Zeug die 200m zum Zelt/Wo-mo und legten uns ins warme Bettchen. Unter Tag war es sommerlich, 25 Grad und mehr und der See hatte mit 24 Grad noch richtig Badetemperatur.
Den darauffolgenden Nachmittag vertrieben wir uns mit Schleppangeln vom Boot auf Hecht, Zander u Barsch. Allerdings erfolglos. Es waren aber zig tausend kleine Weissfische zu sehen, in die immerwieder Oberflächenräuber reinhämmerten. Rapfen, teils riesen Dinger, 2 m vom Boot. Der Kollege konnte dann irgendwann, nach dem 100. Wurf einen haken, allerdings mit ca 20cm einen der Babyfraktion. Zurück am Strand kam dann auch die Feederrute zum Einsatz und im Laufe der Woche konnten wir einige Brassen, Karpfen, paar Barsche, 2 Hechte, 2 Rapfen und  einen Amur an Land ziehen. Alles nix besonderes, aber Fisch war da. Ich habs auch gezielt auf Rapfen probiert. Abgespannt im seichten Wasser, 10mm Reissleine, kl Laube am 8er Haken, ohne Pose und Blei. Dann mit nen Batzen Feederfutter die anderen Kleinfische angelockt. Rute in den Ständer u Freilauf auf. Ich war in der Sonne schon fast eingenickt, als es plötzlich zeitgleich "Platsch", "Peng" und "rrrrr" machte. Ein guter Rapfen hatte die Laube an der Oberfläche genommen, die Reissleine gesprengt und ging voll in den Freilauf. Schöner Drill und ein gut 50er Rapfen war gelandet. Zum Zeitvertreib am Nachmittag genau das richtige. Es waren sehr viele Rapfen im seichten Wasser unterwegs, wenn man  da öfter, länger u evtl professioneller drauf geangelt hätte, wäre bestimmt deutlich mehr gegangen . Aber 1. war das nicht unser Zielfisch und 2. wurde es schon gegen 18:30 dunkel.


----------



## chef (25. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Da die ersten beiden Nächte nix passiert war, beschlossen wir in den darauffolgenden  woanders unser Glück zu versuchen. Auch sagte der Wetterbericht nachts deutlich angenehmere Temperaturen voraus. 
Also gegen 18:00h alles runter zum Strand und rein ins 2,70m Boot:
4 Wallerruten, 4 Wallerständer, 120 Ah Batterie, 2 Bojen mit Steinen, Schirmzelt, 2 Isomatten, 2 Schlafsäcke, 1 Köderfischeimer, 2 Gerätetaschen, 1 Kühltasche mit Essen und Getränke und 1 Rucksack mit Jacken, Pullis u so. Ergebnis: Boot rammelvoll.
Dann gings ca 2 km quer über den See in die Pampa.








Dort dann alles aufgebaut, Spots mit dem Echolot gesucht und die Ruten scharf gemacht. Da wir dort im Schirmzelt übernachtet haben, blieben die Ruten von ca 20:00h bis 07:00h am Morgen im Wasser.




Aber auch hier, wie auch in den nächsten beiden Nächten, haben uns die Waller was gepfiffen. Keine Aktion! Nix! Haben an 5 Nächten an 4 verschiedenen Spots auf Wels geangelt. Und diese hatten wir einer Karte aus dem www entnommen, welche dort als Welsfangplätze markiert waren. Aber hat alles nix geholfen...
http://www.stara.srzrada.sk/index.php?n=SrzRadaReviry.DomasaRybolov


----------



## chef (25. September 2018)

*AW: Bericht: Angelurlaub in der Slowakei Sept. 2019*

Hätte echt gerne mehr über das eigentliche Wallerangeln berichtet, aber da wir keinen gefangen haben, macht das wenig Sinn. Wie gesagt, 2 x Boje, 2 Steinmontage, 2 an die erste Kante, 2 an die 2. Kante...

Wir haben während unserer Woche zwar viele einheimische Angler gesehen, die auch gut gefangen haben, allerdings fast ausschliesslich  Karpfen und Brassen. Und hier wird auch fast ausnahmslos "Hook and cook" praktiziert. Trotzdem scheint der Bestand mehr als gut zu sein.







Tja, es war trotzdem eine schöne Woche, bei freundlichen Leuten in einer tollen, noch nicht überlaufenen Gegend. Preislich für uns natürlich ein Traum. Jeder von uns hat 350 Euro gebraucht, für:
- Diesel (ca 9l/100km auf 2x 850Km)
- Angelkarten 81,50 Euro
- Campingplatz 6,50 Euro/Nacht
- Vignetten( ca 2 x 10 Eur)
- Essen + Trinken, inkl 4 Gaststättenbesuche





So, das wars dann erstmal, wenns noch Fragen gibt, meldet euch.
Cheers


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Oktober 2018)

Toller Bericht, hat direkt mein Interresse geweckt ebenfalls mal einen Angeltrip Richtung Slovenien zu unternehmen.

Bei der Überschrift war ich natürlich echt neugierig, 2018 einen Bericht über eien Tripp zu lesen, der erst 2019 stattfinden wird. 
Vielleicht mal den Tittel ändern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2018)

Prima Bericht! Gefallen hat mir auch das mit dem Abspannen auf Rapfen - coole Spontanlösung.


----------



## ralle (1. Oktober 2018)

Habt eine prima Bericht gemacht und bestimmt einen 1A Urlaub verbracht.
Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr !!!!!


----------



## chef (3. Oktober 2018)

Danke Leute. ja war gut, kann mir vorstellen, dass ich näxtes Jahr um die Zeit wieder hin fahre. Auch der Kollege ist nicht abgeneigt. Villeicht klappts ja dann mit den Grossen ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

hat Spaß gemacht, Deinen Bericht zu lesen, Euer Improvisationstalent hat mir gut gefallen.
An fremden Gewässer in fremder Umgebung habt ih euch der jeweiligen Situation angepasst und deswegen auch was gefangen.
Super


----------



## chef (8. Februar 2019)

Jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich noch ein Bild vom Rapfen gefunden...


----------



## gruenspan01 (21. Juli 2020)

Stand der Dinge zum Angeln an den größeren Stauseen in der Slowakei Juli 2020:
Notwendig ist eine staatliche Fischereierlaubnis für günstige 7€/Jahr.
Daneben ein Fischereierlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer. Für den Stausee Lipt. Mara bei Lipt. Mikulas wollten die Herren ernsthaft
40€ für eine Tageskarte oder 150€ für eine Wochenkarte. Kein Witz! Ich kenne den See seit einigen Jahren. Im letzten Jahr hatte der im Sommer so wenig Wasser das
keine Boote verliehen wurden. Die Jahre davor habe ich immer von 05.00 - 11.00 vom Boot gefischt mit sehr sparsamen Erfolg. Nach 11.00 h wurde man auf dem See
gegrillt. Mölglich wär es noch am Abend/Nacht gewesen, doch der See war sehr gut belegt von Kollegen, die ihre Erlaubnisscheine voll ausreizen wollten und teilweise nonstop eine Woche direkt am Wasser campierten.
Nach telefonischer Auskunft bei einem slovakischen Angelverband erklärte eine freundliche Mitarbeiterin, daß alle größeren Stauseen in SK vom gleichen Angelverein verwaltet werden und überall diese überzogenen Preise verlangt würden - allerdings nur für Nichtmitglieder des Angelverbandes - die zahlen lediglich 1/4 - 1/3 des Preises. Leider ist es für Ausländer nicht möglich, dem Verband/Verein beizutreten - dafür braucht man einen Wohnsitz innerhalb der Slowakei.
Ich habe für mich beschlossen, diese Wucherpreise nicht zu zahlen und werde meine Angelsachen zukünftig zu Hause lassen, bis die slovakischen Kollegen wieder
zu normalen Preisen zurückgekehrt sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

da war halt mal einer von den Slowaken in Österreich zum Angeln und hat dort die Preise gesehen und hat gedacht, wir sind ja gleich daneben, da passen wir unsere Preise mal auf halbem Österreich-Niveau etwas an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

